# Music search/sort enhanced capability



## mergebow (Mar 28, 2003)

I'd like to be able to better sort through or even search my music folders. Currently I I have my music set up in folders by Artist and then album name. This is great for my PC based music players/software, but not for viewing and listing through the Tivo. I have tons of music and over several hundred artists folders. To get to an Artist that starts with "M" I have continually hit the page down button to get to it. This can get old very quickly. I suggest that Tivo add: 

1. Music Search capability by Artist name, Album Title, Song Title, and Keyword. 

2. Add sort capability by Artist name, Album Title, Song Title. 

3. Ability to use or link back with software like iTunes, MusicMatch, etc. Especially now that TiVo and Yahoo have an agreement and that Yahoo owns MusicMatch, I'm sure something could be worked out. 

Anyone else have suggestions regarding this? 

John


----------

